

Is the Dark Mail Technical Alliance Dead? - cornstalks

Dark Mail[1] isn&#x27;t the only attempt to secure email exchanges, but it&#x27;s certainly received some attention, and I and others were curious what it would lead to and how it might help improve email security.<p>But the website is dead[2] with no DNS, despite the WHOIS[3] showing it was recently updated and won&#x27;t expire until 2018.<p>The Kickstarter was updated[4] on August 28, 2014, which was just 2 months ago, despite some backers saying they haven&#x27;t gotten their code[5].<p>- Is Dark Mail still a thing, or is it now a dead project?<p>- If it&#x27;s still alive, where is a good place to follow the project?<p>- If it&#x27;s dead, have any other email encryption efforts absorbed&#x2F;incorporated its work?<p>[1]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Dark_Mail_Alliance<p>[2]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.darkmail.info&#x2F;<p>[3]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;who.is&#x2F;whois&#x2F;darkmail.info<p>[4]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;ladar&#x2F;lavabits-dark-mail-initiative&#x2F;posts<p>[5]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;ladar&#x2F;lavabits-dark-mail-initiative&#x2F;comments?cursor=7705576#comment-7705575
======
ahazred8ta
They may just be AFK. Apparently some of the people behind it are on the road
at a conference.
[https://twitter.com/search?f=realtime&q=darkmail&src=sprv](https://twitter.com/search?f=realtime&q=darkmail&src=sprv)

~~~
ahazred8ta
update: Callas says control was transferred to @kingladar in mid-October, so
it's meant to come back, but it's a work in progress.

